# Rain jacket  -   Sizing.



## Crisco (19 Apr 2009)

Hey I lost my Canadian army issues rain jackets years ago, tried doing a lost kid report couldn't get a new one. I found a site to order authentic ones for 20 dollars and was wondering about sizing. This seemed like the most suitable place to ask, so I was just wondering is the rain jacket the same size as our Combat shirts? Mine is 6736 and there is a size for that for Rain jackets. Or, would it be best to go 6740? Sorry if this doesn't fit the forum topic, there was nowhere else I thought it could fit. Thanks in advanced for the help.


----------



## Lerch (19 Apr 2009)

The jackets are sized the same as your shirt, but keep in mind, when you wear the jacket you'll sometimes have other kit underneath, so a few sizes bigger (xx40) would probably be better to fit.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Apr 2009)

Crisco said:
			
		

> a lost kid report



If you filed one of those, you have bigger problems.

 ;D


----------



## Crisco (19 Apr 2009)

Lmao. Lost kid report. Oh god what have I done. Also thanks for the speedy reply.


----------

